# Back doctor / witch doctor needed!



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

Can anybody recommend, preferably from personal experience, a good chiropractor/back doctor/witch doctor in the Paphos area?

Thanks
Ian


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Pete's Healing Hands in Peyia. He has been very successful with several people I know and cured my trapped nerve in my back. At the minimum you'll get a long, excellent massage for only €25 which is much better than health clubs etc. 99982836

Pete


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Stretford_Ender said:


> Can anybody recommend, preferably from personal experience, a good chiropractor/back doctor/witch doctor in the Paphos area?
> 
> Thanks
> Ian


I invested in one of these Bodi-Tek Back Magic: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors 4 years ago + a very firm memory foam mattress and (touch wood) I haven't had any back trouble since.

This is the mattress I bought Premium Double Firm Memory Foam Mattress (4ft6) 20cm with High Quality Cover exclusive to Sleep Solutions: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home it seemed too firm when I first bought it, but you get used to it ... after about 4 years


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

Pete
Thanks for the info, I'll give him a call

Virgil
Thanks. It may be something I look at in the future, but right now I need to solve my immediate problem

Cheers

Ian


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

Anybody else with recommendations please?


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Ian, not sure if you are sorted as yet with your back problems, but have seen an ad for a Susan Hecquer, MCSP.SRP.OCPPP.MISCP.chartered physio, in a freebie newspaper, she is based in Paphos, but I don't know anything about her at all. Tel96404436

Good luck.

Geri


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Ian I can highly recommend Peter in Peyia, as recommended by Pete. (In fact I think Dennis recommended him to Pete in the first place) He dosn't charge ridiculous prices like so many do but really knows his stuff. The main problem these days is getting an appointment as he is so busy.


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

Plan A: I've managed to book in to Peter and his Healing Hands, but his first available slot was not until Saturday :-(

Plan B: The physio suggested by Geraldine

Plan C: Lots of alcohol


Oh, and I've started back strengthening exercises. Bolt, horse, stable door etc



Thanks for the suggestions


Ian


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

I'd go directly with Plan C, whilst waiting until Saturday

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Nicos Erodotou. He would be my first choice. He is a physiotherapist who studied in Germany. Studied osteopathy as well. He healed my torn rotator cuff without surgery which was pretty impressive since every other doctor insisted on surgery. MY MIL will see him now for 2 herniated discs in her back. His number is - 99473829


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendation Cleo. I think I will see how I go on with Peter, and try Nicos if I feel like I'm making no progress.

Cheers

Ian


----------

